# Need Help - Engine light has come on...



## lilla o (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi,
recently bought a new Audi TT Roadster 2001. I know that the Timing belt is overdue to be changed and have that planned soon. However, now the Engine light has come on on the control panel. All the automated checks (oil, etc) are ok and the engine is not overheated and sounds normal.

Would somebody know why, how to find out what it is and whether it could be costly? I would appreciate to get an overview of the "normal" faults with an Audi TT this old.

Fell in love with the car and just pray love won't come expensive...

lilla o


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you need some one with vag com to carry out a scan to try and find the problem wgere abouts are you


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum ,hope it turns out ok.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## xxknifeprtyxx (Jan 20, 2009)

well, if there is nothing wrong with the way it is running, it could be a loose gas tank cap...its pretty fail-safe...just loosen it and tighten it again...cant hurt


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, would help if you let others know where you are, someone may offer to come and scan the car (for the fault code)


----------

